# For those who need a laugh.



## whogivsachit (Jan 14, 2012)

Things are getting toasty ; )

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1237297

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheLowEnd1 (Jul 7, 2012)

whogivsachit said:


> Things are getting toasty ; )
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1237297
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


This is by and far the funniest thread on XDA. Look around for the guy struggling to root his potato

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

whogivsachit said:


> Things are getting toasty ; )
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1237297
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Something worth reading on XDA. That's a first.


----------

